# Move to Amsterdam (info needed)



## Kayleigh1316 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi 

My partner and I are wanting to move to Amsterdam next year and are looking for some information on the best way to go about this. 

We will need to find jobs, somewhere to live and a primay school for our 2 children who will be 6 and 4 yrs at the time we plan to move. I will have finished my general degree at the Univerity of Glasgow by then and my partner is currently a fabricator in a double glazing company, is there any hope of us being able to find work?. 

Any information on recruitment agencies, letting agencies for property and schools would be very much appreciated. I look forward to hearing from yous. 

Thank you 

Kayleigh


----------



## Sheikha Houda (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Kay,

I'm from Amsterdam!
I hope you found something already?

Of course everybody and his luck...honestly it's everywhere difficult to find a job these days. But you need to be the right person on the right time. May be you're?!

If you have found a job....You can find special expat agents who only work with expats...
And when you are registered in the hall city of Amsterdam, you can introduce your kids on school.
Schools are free


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

Amsterdam isn't cheap and you will probably both have to work. I would suggest that your partner looks for work through an agency. Randstad is the biggest and is a good employer. If he would like a perm job with a window factory, here is the contact info for a factory in the Hague.... (30 minutes by train from Amsterdam)

de Kozijnfabriek
Zichtenburglaan 18
2544 EB Den Haag

Tel: +31 70-3265807 
Fax: +31 84-8686866 
Email: [email protected] 

3 other close(ish) window factories are....

DW Kozijnen B.V.
Taanderstraat 18
2222 BE Katwijk
Telefoon: 0031713313505
Fax: 0031713319573
[email protected]
dwkozijnen.nl
30.17 km >Route berekenen

VOF Firma Luten
Molenlei 8
1921 CZ Akersloot
Telefoon: 0031725341005
Fax: 0031725323648
[email protected]
luten-kozijnen.nl
34.58 km >>Route berekenen

V.O.F. Atlantic Glashandel en kunststof Kozijnen
Philipsstraat 6
2722 NB Zoetermeer
Telefoon: 0652686933
[email protected]
35.23 km >>Route berekenen

As for yourself, do you know what you want to do? If so, an agency that specialises in your line would be a good idea. Straight out of Uni, no experience and not speaking the language (assumption there) will make getting a permanent job more difficult than it currently is.

Whatever you decide to do, make sure you have at least one job between you before moving. There is always work available in City Centre bars. It doesn't pay a lot but the tips are usually good. They are usually put into a pot and divided equally between bar staff, waiting staff and kitchen staff.

I hope I may have been of some assistance.


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

BTW - Perfect Housing is a good housing agent


----------

